# [acpi]la batterie ne se décharge plus

## Longfield

Hello,

et non je n'ai pas inventé le mouvement perpétuel ou une source d'énergie intarissable, mais mon petit applet gnome qui monitore la batterie ne bouge plus !!! 

En fait, c'est carrément avec l'ACPI que ça ne bouge plus : quand je fais un cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state, j'ai toujours la même chose qui s'affiche, et ce jusqu'à ce que je reboot où là je vois que ma batterie s'est déchargée !!!

Et j'ai bien contrôlé, mon acpid tourne ....  :Confused: Last edited by Longfield on Tue Nov 30, 2004 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Longfield

juste encore quelques infos : tout est en dur dans le noyau, j'ai bien contrôlé, tout y est !!!

Par contre, j'ai un drôle de message au démarrage du noyau concernant l'ACPI : il me met battery absent, ou un truc du genre ... et il me semble qu'en fait ma batterie à la base n'était pas BAT1 mais BAT0 dans le dossier battery ...

voilà, si ça peut vous aider ... c'est pas de nouveau un problème avec hotplug/coldplug j'espère ???

----------

## Longfield

et apparament je suis pas le seul : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=244692

vous pensez que ça puisse venir du support dans le noyau et que si je le mets en module ça irait mieux ??? moi je pense pas, ce serait débile !!! Doit y avoir autre chose !!!

----------

## polytan

moi mon acpi se chie completement dessus. dès que je lance akpi il me dit que la bettrie est non présente (mais comment j'a pu démarrer alors !!), meme pleine et quand je suis sur le secteur tout ce qu'on me dit c'est qu'il n'y a pas de batterie !!

----------

## Longfield

mais t'avais réussi à le faire marcher avant ? Parce que moi c'était nickel, et apparament ça marche plus depuis mon dernier emerge world ! vu que j'ai pas beaucoup utilisé mon portable ces derniers temps, je m'en rends compte que 10 jours plus tard en fait !!!

----------

## polytan

non, mon acpi n'a jamais marché. Vive acer !

----------

## Longfield

j'ai essayé de passer tout le support acpi en module que je load automatiquement au démarrage, mais c'est pas mieux ... mais bon, c'était vraiment une tentative désepérée et si ça avait marché, ça aurait quand même été bizarre !!!!

En 10 minutes d'utilisation là, la batterie a pas bougé d'un mAh, enfin, selon l'acpi bien sûr !!! Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

----------

## Zeysh

Salut,

Bien écoute je te donne ma config du noyau relative à l'acpi en espèrant que cela t'aide.

```

$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

```

Les modules que je chargent:

```

$ lsmod

[...]

sonypi                 21572  1

battery                 7428  0

fan                     3076  0

button                  5008  0

thermal                10760  0

ac                      3460  0

acpi                    4868  0

processor              15144  2 thermal,acpi

[...]

```

Mon portable est un Vaio VGN-A117S. L'acpi semble fonctionner correctement:

```

$ ls /proc/acpi/

ac_adapter           embedded_controller  power_resource

alarm                event                processor

battery              fadt                 sleep

button               fan                  thermal_zone

dsdt                 info                 wakeup

```

```

$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         44400 mWh

last full capacity:      44400 mWh

battery technology:      non-rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 0 mWh

design capacity low:     120 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  0 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  10 mWh

model number:

serial number:battery type:            LION

OEM info:                Sony Corp.

```

```

$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          charging

present rate:            37 mW

remaining capacity:      44400 mWh

present voltage:         12544 mV

```

Lorque je suis sur batterie, je vois bien les valeurs dimunuées.

Jai juste un petit soucis lorsque je veux éteindre mon laptop, après l'init je suis obligé de rester appuyé sur le bouton power pour qu'il s'éteingne complètement. Si quelqu'un à une idée?

J'ai fais un petit script pour voir le niveau de battery avec "Xosd" si ca intéresse quelqu'un:

```
*  x11-libs/xosd

      Latest version available: 2.2.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.2.8-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 274 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ignavus.net/

      Description: Library for overlaying text/glyphs in X-Windows X-On-Screen-Display plus binary for sending text from command line

      License:     GPL-2

```

```
#!/bin/bash

RESTE=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state | grep remaining   | cut -d " " -f8`

TOTAL=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info  | grep 'last full' | cut -d " " -f9`

RESTE=`echo "($RESTE*100/$TOTAL*100)/100" | bc`

STATUS=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state | grep 'charging state' | cut -d " " -f12`

osd_cat -o 50 -w -p bottom -A left -i 200 -c white -s 2 -O 1 -b percentage -P $RESTE -T "Battery: $RESTE% $STATUS" -f -misc-fixed-medium-r-*--*-250-*-*-c-*-*-*

```

[img:131ea2cbb0]http://membres.lycos.fr/zeysh/gentoo/osd_battery.png[/img:131ea2cbb0]

----------

## Longfield

en fait, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a eu des changements concernant l'ACPI dans entre le kernel 2.6.8 et 2.6.9 ... si oui, mon problème vient peut-être de la config de mon noyau ... si non, faut chercher ailleurs !!!!

----------

## sireyessire

@Zeysh:

pour ton problème d'arrêt, si la dernière chose qui apparait sur l'écran c'est power down et que rien se passe, il faut que tu vires le support APIC de ton noyau, si c'est pas ça alors search sera ton ami, car il y a d'autres feintes mais je vais pas toutes les ré-écrire.  :Wink: 

----------

## Longfield

un gros up pour mon post, parce que c'est vraiment chiant ... j'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et le forum, et j'ai pas trouvé grand chose de concluant ...

Et ce qui est vachement troublant, c'est que tout marchait nickel il y a peu ...  :Sad: 

J'implore l'aide des vétérans, parce qu'en fait j'ai épuisé toutes mes idées d'où ça pourrait venir !!!

HELP, realy !!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> un gros up pour mon post, parce que c'est vraiment chiant ... j'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et le forum, et j'ai pas trouvé grand chose de concluant ...
> 
> Et ce qui est vachement troublant, c'est que tout marchait nickel il y a peu ... 
> 
> J'implore l'aide des vétérans, parce qu'en fait j'ai épuisé toutes mes idées d'où ça pourrait venir !!!
> ...

 

qu'as tu changé pour que ça marche plus?

tu charges bien tout les modules nécessaires, tu nous dis pas quel est ton laptop, fais-t'il partie des laptops où il faut rajouter un supprt particulier pour gérer l'acpi?

ta table acpi est elle bien compilée? si tu veux savoir comment faire tout ça : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145

on peut pa trop t'aider car la seule info que l'on peut lire c'est ma batterie se décharge pas,

file nous des outputs qu'on puisse vérifier

----------

## Longfield

sorry pour le manque d'infos, c'est vrai que pour moi c'est clair, j'ai tout sous les yeux ...

Alors pour répondre à tes questions : 

- j'ai de la peine à savoir ce que j'ai changé, ça ne marche plus depuis un gros emerge world, alors de là à savoir qu'est-ce qui a fait tout merder ...

- il s'agit d'un laptop LIttlebit Razor 730 (www.littlebit.ch) ... le support de l'ACPI est bon car tout marche encore actuellement si ce n'est la batterie, et cela marchait encore très bien il y a 2 semaines ...

l'output vraiment intéressant est le suivant (au boot, car j'ai le support ACPI en dur dans le noyau) 

```

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (24 C)

```

tout marche bien est est bien supporté, sauf que j'ai un battery absetn !

je vais encore jeter un coup d'oeil sur le topic que tu m'as conseillé, mais comme déjà dit plus haut, mon ACPI a très bien fonctionné ces derniers mois, je pense donc que le support ACPI est bon et que celà vient d'un problème "soft" ...

voilà, j'espère que ces infos sont plus complètes, si vous en désirez d'autres, n'hésitez pas, criez comme l'a si bien fait siryessire !

----------

## kernelsensei

si ca ne bouge pas dans /proc ne cherche pas plus loin, ya des chances que le kernel soit la source de ton pb ...

Je viens de regarder, ya pas mal de changements au niveau ACPI ...

----------

## Longfield

ouais, ben la merde c'est que apparament le support ACPI du laptop d'après le lien de siryessire ([url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145 [/url]) est foireux et implémente la norme Microsoft !!!

```

valentin@centrino bin $ dmesg | grep DSDT

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ODEM     0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

```

bon, ben j'ai vu qu'il y avait une nouvelle mise à jour du BIOS de mon laptop, alors peut-être que ça va me sauver, sinon, ben c'est possible que ça vienne de là !!!

Bon, j'ai jamais rien fait à ce sujet pour l'ACPI et ça a bien marché ... mais peut-être y a-t-il eu des changements dans le kernel au niveau ACPI qui font que ça ne marche plus depuis que j'ai un 2.6.9 ...

----------

## Zeysh

@sireyessire

Bien vu  :Smile: 

J'ai changer comme tu me l'as conseillé:

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep APIC

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

```

en:

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep APIC

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

```

Et hop mon portable s'éteint correctement. Merci pour tes précieux conseils.

Maintenant je vais regarder pour configurer mon hibernate pour qu'il me "suspend to swap" mon système, car pour le moment il me semble que mon pc reste en veille prolongé (la diode de power clignote en orange). Lorsque je rappuie sur la barre d'espacement ou sur le bouton power, mon écran est freezé et c pas très jolie à voir (cryptage garantie sans décodage :-p).

Merci pour les infos.

----------

## kwenspc

@LongField: il y a moyen de feinter la table par défaut. je veus dire par là que tu peus récupérer la dsdt qui a été compilé avec un compilo microchiotte (d'où le MSFT dans les log). tu fais un cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > toncheminverstonfichierdsdt . ensuite tu utilise iasl pour décompiler ce fichier. iasl est un prog open source de chez intel , download le (c les source unix que tu vas sans doute récuperer, mais c'est pas grave un ptit make suffira et tu arua ton prog pour linux).ensuite renseignes toi sur un patch noyau qui permet d'"overridé" la table par défaut en utilisant celle que tu auras recompilé avec iasl 

pour moi ça marche moyennement (laptop dell) mais ça m'a reglé quelques problèmes.

enfin pour plus d'information : c'est par là

mais il est vrai que si ça marchait avant alors c'est que les modifs apportées au noyau te sont nefaste. tout comme pour moi d'aiileurs : je n'ai plus le LID depuis que je susi passé en 2.6   :'(

----------

## sireyessire

moi j'ai ça sur mon dmesg:

```
ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)
```

bien que j'ai pas encore remis ma table dsdt avec les derniers cko qui intègrent directement l'option tabble dsdt custom  :Very Happy: 

moi je trouve bizarre que tu as qu'un slot battery et que ce soit le BAT1, car tu es sencé avoir un BAT0.

essaie en changeant de table dsdt, sinon remets toi en 2.6.8 et poste sur le bugzilla kernel.org

[edit1]courage, ils sont prévenus  :Very Happy: 

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3750

[edit2]

@kwenspc : il y a aussi un bug concernant le lid so wait and see

----------

## kwenspc

@sireyessire : yep je sais ça fait quelques mois que je suis l'affaire. C'est complètement fou ce qui leur arrive!  lol le compteur des évènements acpi sous dell (mon pb justement) ne bouge pas, du coup les evènements lid,power off etc ne fonctionne pas.. genial quoi.  géneralement une modification du code est censée apporter des améliorations...eux ils ont foirés sur toute la ligne. 

Cependant j'ai quelques trucs qui fonctione encore comme par exemple la température cpu et le throtling (je sais pu si c géré par acpi par contre ce truc). enfin bref comme tu dis : wait & see!

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> @sireyessire : yep je sais ça fait quelques mois que je suis l'affaire. C'est complètement fou ce qui leur arrive!  lol le compteur des évènements acpi sous dell (mon pb justement) ne bouge pas, du coup les evènements lid,power off etc ne fonctionne pas.. genial quoi.  géneralement une modification du code est censée apporter des améliorations...eux ils ont foirés sur toute la ligne. 
> 
> Cependant j'ai quelques trucs qui fonctione encore comme par exemple la température cpu et le throtling (je sais pu si c géré par acpi par contre ce truc). enfin bref comme tu dis : wait & see!

 

d'un autre côté on va pas leur cracher dessus, ils font un super boulot, et de temps en temps il y a des trucs qui merdent (dommages collatéraux), c'est quoi ton problème de poweroff? car sur mon inspiron 8600 j'avais un problème lors que halt et je l'ai résolu en virant une ligne dans le halt.sh

----------

## kwenspc

c'est l'appel a acpi_power_off qui foire  :] (j'ai mis l'acpi debug en mode verbeux dans le noyau)

il répond pas quoi.

(mon dell c un 5100)

bon c'est vrai qu'ils font du bon boulot mais là sur l'acpi il ont accumulé quand même pas mal d'erreurs. d'autant plus que ça fait plus de 6 mois que ça dure pour certaines. (oui enfin si je regardais d'un peu plus près mes programmes je pourrais me slapper aussi contre un mur lol)

----------

## Longfield

merci pour toutes ces réponses les gars, ça me fait bien avancer ...

sinon j'ai cherché un peu moi aussi de mon côté (avec l'aide de LostControl également) et j'ai acquis la certitude que le problème vient du noyau : avec mon 2.6.8, le "monitoring" de la charge de la batterie marchait bel et bien, je viens de tester ! Après, j'y avais jamais été attentif, mais par contre j'avais aussi mon ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)  et uniquement ça au démarrage, mais vu que ça marchait, j'avais jamais remarqué ... ainsi que le support de AC (au boot, le pc croit toujours être sur AC !!!) enfin plein de petits trucs comme ça  ...

Alors je crois que le verdict est clair, ma dsdt a été compilée avec un compilo Microsoft ! Je vais donc pour ce soir essayer de flasher mon BIOS, peut-être ont-ils changé de compilo et envoyer un mail au fabriquant pour les encourager à changer de compilo (c'est une petite boite suisse qui fait mon laptop, si je les encourage un peu, peut-être qu'ils vont changer) et vu que j'ai du boulot, j'attaquerai la dsdt ce week-end peut-être ... à voir !!!

----------

## kwenspc

ya peu de chance qu'ils changent de compilo. d'ailleurs la majorité des pc ont leur tables acpi compilé avec un compilo microprout. donc...

en plus un monteur n'intervient pas sur ce genre de chose.

mais y a moyen de feinter alors pourquoi s'en priver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Longfield

à part ça c'est vrai que le BIOS n'est pas écrit par eux en fait ! Mais Phoenix : http://www.phoenix.com/en/Home/default.htm

Alors voilà quoi ... c'est trop con ... va falloir feinter ! Enfin bon, je peux encore essayer le nouveau BIOS, on sait jamais, mais j'ai peu d'espoir!

edit : ouais ben là c'est le plus beau : faut absolument Windows (déjà là bof) pour flasher son BIOS, et en plus, avec le nouveau, t'es obligé d'avoir un lecteur de disquettes ....  :Laughing:  Mais ils ont pas pensé les gens de chez Littlebit qu'ils fabriquent des laptops sans disquettes ! Enfin, c'est Phoenix les fautifs ... sont pas vraiment au top ... en plus de leur compilo Windows, c'est pas terrible les manières de flasher le bios !

Bon, ben ce week-end on va feinter la table ACPI !!!! ça va être chal !

----------

## LostControl

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> faut absolument Windows (déjà là bof) pour flasher son BIOS

 

Pareil sur mon HP nx7000 !!! Impossible de flasher le BIOS car obligation d'utiliser Windaube XP, 2000, ... Ils auraient pu faire un truc sous DOS ces cons  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## terreur

Je viens d'aller sur le site d'intel(http://developer.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads.htm) pour telecharger iasl.  Mais chose etrange, je n'ai trouve qu'un fichier nomme acpica-unix.tar.gz .  Je me dis, que ce n'est pas trop grave et je fais le make dans "compiler/".   

Mais là, erreur de compil   :Confused:  .  Donc pas moyen d'avoir iasl et donc pas moyen de changer ma table.

Si qqun connais la solution ... merci.Last edited by terreur on Tue Nov 30, 2004 6:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est peut etre pas la version la plus recente, mais ca peut depanner ! :

http://mastermac.free.fr/iasl-linux-20030918.tar.gz

----------

## terreur

Un tres tres grand merci.  Je v pouvoir essayer de changer ma table.

----------

## terreur

Hmmm c quand meme fachement chaud de modifier le code pour que ca fonctionne.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *terreur wrote:*   

> Hmmm c quand meme fachement chaud de modifier le code pour que ca fonctionne.

 

si t'as de la chance ya deja une table existante ici :

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/view.php

----------

## terreur

non mon ordinateur portable n'y est pas  :Sad: .

Mais je suis arrive à re-compiler sans warning.

Malheureusement, lorsque j'essaye de compiler mon kernel (2.6.9r4).  J'arrive à une erreur : Clock skew detected...  Je ne comprends vraiment pas cette erreur.

----------

## terreur

G trouve.  G modifie la date systeme en ajoutant 1 jour.

----------

## terreur

toujours pas de batterie.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Qqun a t'il une idee ? (pour un ACER TravelMate 2303LM)

----------

## Longfield

je fais un gros up parce que j'ai de nouvelles infos :

j'étais persuadé que tout le problème venait de dsdt compilée avec le compilo de Microsoft.

Or, aujourd'hui j'ai vite gravé une petite knoppix pour un copain qui a des problèmes sur son Windows et qui veut récupérer des données, et je l'ai essayée juste pour le fun : et ben le batterie applet de KDE (donc le support ACPI de la batterie) était ok !

Bon j'avais pas beaucoup de temps, mais apparament le kernel de la KNOPPIX est aussi un 2.6.11, donc moyennant config, je devrais avoir le support de la batterie chez moi, SANS toucher la dsdt (mais bon c'est sûr qu'elle aide pas à la base)

Enfin bon affaire à suivre, et dès que j'ai un peu de temps, ben je vais explorer un peut tout ça, mais à priori ça devrait le faire !

----------

## kwenspc

intéréssant, faudrait se renseigner sur le patchset utilisé par les dev de knoppix pour leur noyau.

car perso, ça fait pas mal de temps que je suis persuadé que c'est les dev du noyau qui ont merdés quelques chose (en plus des dsdt légèrement foireuse cela va sans dire)

car pour moi tout a très bien marché jusqu'à ce que je passe en 2.6.x...

----------

## Monstros

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  Ils auraient pu faire un truc sous DOS ces cons :evil:

 

Ou sous linux directement, puisqu'ils font pareil directement sous windows.

----------

## Longfield

bon alors j'ai eu un peu de temps pour réessayer avec Knoppix et j'ai pris 2-3 logs :

```

valentin@centrino acpi-val $ cat log.ACPI

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6990

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff75dbf

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  ODEM     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7af64

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7afd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  ODEM     0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 11) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [PS2K] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [PS2M] at irq 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI wakeup devices:

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

apm: overridden by ACPI.

valentin@centrino acpi-val $ cat battery.state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            0 mA

remaining capacity:      3232 mAh

present voltage:         8896 mV

valentin@centrino acpi-val $ cat battery.info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         4400 mAh

last full capacity:      3232 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          14800 mV

design capacity warning: 450 mAh

design capacity low:     150 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  32 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  32 mAh

model number:            QT07

serial number:           806

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                SMP

valentin@centrino acpi-val $

```

et là, déjà au boot, il détecte ma batterie : ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present) alors qu'avec ma Gentoo j'avais (battery absent) !

Le problème vient donc bien des sources du noyau ! J'ai posté un message sur le forum de Knoppix pour avoir des infos, mais malheureusement ils sont moins réactifs qu'ici  :Sad:   :Wink:  http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18897&sid=0daf414f870f9e7fe04193147de19a69!

Voilà, je suis à la monstre bourre sur un projet, donc j'ai pas eu plus de temps pour regarder les sources ACPI de Knoppix, mais y'a clairement quelque-chose à faire de ce côté-là !

----------

